# Garmin GPSMAP 76 stuck on wrong date



## MGuns

I just purchased a Garmin GPSMAP 76 from an individual and the current date is stuck on Oct 93. The time is correct it’s just the date that won’t update from the satellites. The date changes from day to day; it went from 20 Oct 93 to 21 Oct 93. I’ve done a master reset and I’ve downloaded the current software version and neither fixed the problem. Was wondering if anyone had any other ideas I could try. The GPS works great but accessing the tides and moon phases will be based on 21 Oct 93. Thanks


----------



## redlegs

MGuns said:


> I just purchased a Garmin GPSMAP 76 from an individual and the current date is stuck on Oct 93. The time is correct it’s just the date that won’t update from the satellites. The date changes from day to day; it went from 20 Oct 93 to 21 Oct 93. I’ve done a master reset and I’ve downloaded the current software version and neither fixed the problem. Was wondering if anyone had any other ideas I could try. The GPS works great but accessing the tides and moon phases will be based on 21 Oct 93. Thanks


You can't change the date manually. That is controlled by the system. You need to perform an AutoLocate and allow the unit to sit outside with a clear view of the sky for 15 or 20 minutes. Once it locks onto your position, the correct time and date will be sent to your GPS. You may then have to reset the unit to the correct time zone and give it the correct "daylight savings time" information. This is the only way to correct the time or date on the unit, and by the way, this is one of the most accurate time pieces you will ever own. Excessive down time (not being turned on) is what screws up the time and date. 


Start with the *unit turned off.*
If you have a *GPSMAP* *76*, *GPSMAP* 76C, or *GPSMAP* 76S, hold down the *Page* button. If you have a *GPSMAP* 76CSx or *GPSMAP* 76Cx, hold down the *Zoom Out* button.
While holding down the first button (Page *or* Zoom Out), press and hold the *Power* button.
Continue to hold the *two* buttons until the Satellite page displays. You can then then let go of the buttons.
Finally, let the unit sit outside with a clear view of the sky. Allow about 20-40 minutes for the unit to acquire satellites.
../r


----------



## MGuns

Tried that but for some reason only the time is accurate not the date. Location is acquired, map shows exaclty where I'm at so it's definitely acquiring the satellites but only the time sets correctly. I thought for sure either the master reset or downloading the most current software onto the device would fix it but it didn't.


----------



## Sailing_Faith

You can change the date. See page 12 of this link.

http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/GPSMAP76_OwnersManual.pdf


----------



## MGuns

That's for changing the date of when you entered a waypoint. On the Satellite Page the "current date" and "current time" are displayed. These two fields cannot be accessed or edited because they get the info directly from the satellites. Usually either a master reset or downloading the newest software version onto the device fixes this problem; but not so in this case. Apparently the wrong date is pretty common as a result of the device being stored for an extended period of time without batteries but is usually easily fixed. I'm communicating now with the Garmin support folks via emails so we'll se what happens.


----------



## Kenton

Usually just leaving it outside for a day will fix this.


----------



## MGuns

I'll take it out when I get home and let it sit outside for the rest of the day and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Kenton

Just make sure its in place with a clear view of the sky and is powered on. The 76 series has a pretty strong antenna so this shouldn't be a real big issue. Let me know if it works. Good luck!


----------



## MGuns

Left the unit on all day Saturday and still has a date of Oct 93 coming up. I've exhausted all solutions: master reset, downloaded the current software version, and left unit on for 10 hours. I'll have to see what Garmin support can do.


----------



## Sailing_Faith

MGuns said:


> Left the unit on all day Saturday and still has a date of Oct 93 coming up. I've exhausted all solutions: master reset, downloaded the current software version, and left unit on for 10 hours. I'll have to see what Garmin support can do.


Good luck.

Let us know what you find, I have a 76 and a 76map and would like to know what you do in case I ever see this.


----------



## MGuns

Well I guess I’ve gotten as far with Garmin customer service as I can. Here’s Garmin’s reply, 

“Glad to further assist. I apologize for this situation, but my options are somewhat limited by the age of the serial number of the device in question. Perhaps I could offer to do the exchange for the GPSMAP 76 for another same device for $59, or I can process an upgrade to a GPSMAP 78 for $160.”

I got the unit as a gift, new and sealed in the box, but apparently the unit had originally left the Garmin warehouse in 2003. I just opened the box and registered the unit a couple of weeks ago but since I didn’t have proof of purchase I guess I’m out of luck. I can pay to ship it back to Garmin and get a refurbished 76 for $59 or upgrade to the GPSMAP78 for $160 plus shipping; a new 78 only costs $199.

I guess I’ll just keep this one and use it with the wrong date. Doesn’t affect the navigation just the tide and moon predictions due to wrong date.


----------



## gastonfish

what firmware is it running? I have the map 76 and had issues a a couple years back and had to do an upgrade to 4.00. Fixed everything and haven't had an issue since. I have the file for the upgrade if you want to try it.


----------

